# شرح مختصر عن المعايرة titration



## الكيميائية (23 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حضورا على طلب الاخ الناقد الصحفي اقدم لكم شرحا مختصرا عن المعايرة وباللغة الانكليزية... وسوف اعيد كتابة هذا الموضوع في وقت لاحق باللغة العربية....​ 
مع تمنياتي لجميع الاعضاء بالاستفادة

What is the process known as titration?i​ 


Titration is a laboratory technique by which we can determine the concentration of an unknown reagent using a standard concentration of another reagent that chemically reacts with the unknown. This standard solution is referred to as the "titrant". We have to have some way to determine when the reaction is complete that we are using. This is referred to as the "end point" or more technically the equivalence point. At that point all the unknown has been reacted with the standard titrant and some kind of chemical indicator must let us know when that point has been arrived at.​
At the equivalence point:i​
Number of equivalent weights of titrant = Number of equivalent weights of unknown​
or​
(Normality of the titrant)(Volume of titrant required to reach end point) = (Normality of unknown) (Volume of unknown)​
Generally we know the Normality of the titrant since it is a standard solution. We also pre-measure the volume of the unknown. We then titrate with the standard from a buret into the container with the measured unknown and the chemical indicator until the indicator either turns color or a precipitate indicates that the end point or the equivalence point has been reached. Having the initial and final readings of the titrant buret gives us the volume of the titrant used. The only unknown in the above equation is the Normality of the unknown.​








There are a number of different types of titrations. Some of them are listed below: acid/base Oxidation-Reduction (REDOX) precipitation compleximetric​

​


----------



## الشخيبي (23 فبراير 2006)

مشكورة أختي على المعلومات...

جزاكي الله كل خير


----------



## ايمن فوزي (23 فبراير 2006)

شكرااا لكي علي هذة المعلومات..............................
ااريد ان اطلب منك شرح تفصيلي للمزيد من عمليات المعايرة
ولكي جزيل الشكر ودمتي ذخراااا ان شاء الله


----------



## الناقد الصحفي (23 فبراير 2006)

الرجاء التعمق في هدا الموضوع يا اخوتي

فالمطلوب مني مشروع عن هدا الموضوع 

وهده اول مره لي اكتب مشروع


----------



## الكيميائية (23 فبراير 2006)

مشكورين على مروركم وردكم الطيب

اخي ايمن فوزي اريدك ان توضح لي تريد معلومات اكثر لاي نوعية من المعايرة فهناك انواع كثيرة ؟
ارجو اخباري.... وكما قلت سابقا سوف اكتب موضوعا ثانيا بخصوص المعايرة اتعمق به اكثر حول هذا الموضوع ولكن عندما يسنح لي الوقت لذالك


----------



## اسلام الخضيرى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن تكتبلنا بعض المعلومات عن corrosion


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 نوفمبر 2009)

عاشت الايادي 
وتقبل مروري


----------



## احمد جمال عوف (19 ديسمبر 2009)

اذا اردت ان تعصى الله فاذهب الى مكان لا يراك فيه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## chemist.mohamed (18 يناير 2010)

مشكورة علي المعلومات الطيبه


----------



## hassan_kamya (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دلوعة فلسطين (19 أبريل 2011)

يسلموووووووووو


----------



## soc.technic (2 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووره بالناسبه انا مشترك جديد تحياتي soc.technic


----------



## م باسل وردان (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورة كتير 
ونحن نعلم ان للمعاير انواع وهي حجمية و وزنية
الجمية:مثل1_ معايرة الحموض والاسس: وهنا عدد مولات +h3o = عدد مولات -oh
2_معايرة الاكسدة والارجاع: عدد مولات الالكترونات المقدمة =عدد مولات الالكترونات المكتسبة
الوزنية: مثل ترسيب شوارد الكلور بشوارد الفضة
 او ترسيب شوارد الكبريتات بشوارد الباريوم
وشكرا عالموضوع


----------



## ابن الجزائر البار (4 أغسطس 2011)

merci ma soeur


----------

